# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Guerra abierta en el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear

## termopar

> *Guerra abierta en el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear*
> 
> Un grupo de técnicos denuncia "una caza de brujas" por parte de la cúpula "que está afectando a la seguridad nuclear"
> El CSN lamenta que se genere "alarma social" y amenaza con tomar "acciones legales".
> 
> VÍCTOR MARTÍNEZ
> 04/10/2016 02:55
> 
> Un grupo de técnicos del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) se ha levantado en pie de guerra contra la cúpula del organismo en protesta contra el «deterioro progresivo» que, a su juicio, está sufriendo la institución presidida por el ex secretario de Estado de Energía Fernando Martí.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2016/...55e8b460b.html

----------


## termopar

más noticias al respecto:




> *El presidente del CSN rendirá cuentas sobre Garoña en el Congreso*
> 
> Fernando Martí comparecerá el día 19 mientras los técnicos del organismo denuncian ser objeto de “una caza de brujas”
> Jueves, 6 de Octubre de 2016 - Actualizado a las 06:09h
> 
> VITORIA - El presidente del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN), Fernando Martí, comparecerá ante la Comisión de Industria, Energía y Turismo del Congreso de los Diputados dentro de dos semanas, el día 19, para, entre otras cuestiones, dar cuenta del estado en el que se encuentra la central de Garoña y el futuro de la planta burgalesa. Martí no acude al Parlamento desde 2014, por lo que aún no ha presentado los informes de actividad del CSN de los ejercicios 2014 y 2015, aunque figuran en la página de Internet del organismo.
> 
> La comisión parlamentaria reclamó ayer la presencia de Martí para que, además de exponer estos dos informes, explique otras cuestiones relativas a la seguridad nuclear. Todos los grupos apoyaron el requerimiento, incluido el portavoz del PP en la citada comisión, Guillermo Mariscal, que se mostró “totalmente de acuerdo” con las solicitudes de comparecencia de Martí, y disculpó la ausencia del responsable del CSN en la anterior legislatura porque, según aseguró, entonces “tuvo el tiempo que tuvo”.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.noticiasdealava.com/2016/...en-el-congreso

----------


## termopar

Aquí sí que hay pocas razones técnicas y mucha presión politica:




> *Caos y esperpento en el CSN: sus técnicos trabajan a la vez tanto en cerrar como en reabrir Garoña*
> 
> Un equipo de técnicos avanza en el proceso formal de cierre mientras otro grupo lo hace para cumplir con las exigencias del Gobierno y del presidente Marti de reabrir la planta burgalesa. El acta del último pleno valida el Plan de Emergencia en parada.
> 
> BALTASAR MONTAÑO
> 15.09.2016 - 04:00
> 
> El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) vive en una situación de cierto esperpento porque tiene a un grupo de técnicos trabajando en el cierre definitivo de la central nuclear de Garoña y, al mismo tiempo, cuenta con otro grupo interno que se dedica a preparar el informe que servirá de base para llevar al Pleno la propuesta de renovación de la explotación de la planta burgalesa.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.vozpopuli.com/economia-y-...953604648.html

----------


## termopar

> *Batalla soterrada por el futuro de la nuclear en España*
> 
> Mientras los parlamentarios deciden sobre la formación de un nuevo gobierno, la prórroga de la vida útil de Almaraz da un gran paso. Equo y Podemos se alzan en pie de guerra.
> 
> La central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña, en Burgos, ha acaparado en los últimos años el protagonismo sobre el futuro de la energía nuclear en España. Pero la verdadera acción tiene lugar ahora mismo a 500 kilómetros al suroeste, cerca de Monfragüe.
> 
> La central de Almaraz es la siguiente en la lista, concluye su vida útil el 8 de junio 2020 y hace unos días el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) hizo un gesto que, aunque pasó bastante desapercibido en mitad de la tormenta política, puede ser crucial: emitió un informe favorable a la construcción de un Almacén Temporal Individualizado (ATI) para almacenar el combustible usado.
> 
> Las centrales nucleares suelen almacenar el combustible usado, compuesto por dióxido de uranio y otros compuestos radiactivos, en las propias piscinas, pero éstas pueden llegar a llenarse antes de que llegue el final de la licencia de explotación de la central. Desde Almaraz informan a EL ESPAÑOL que, a fecha de 30 de junio, las dos piscinas de combustible tenían una ocupación del 88,4% y el 83,8% por lo que la fecha de saturación de la más llena está prevista para 2018, dos años antes del fin de la licencia.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elespanol.com/ciencia/eco...8985087_0.html

----------

